# Stone chips and Rust



## ShortBus Driver (Apr 16, 2002)

Well this looks like the most appropriate forum for this so here goes.
I've got a lot of stone chips I need to repair on my car (like 40+) and I want to know the fastest reliable way to do them all.
Most are down to the metal (chipped paint and primer off) so my questions are
1) so I need to sand the edges of the chip? if there is no rust and no loose bits can I just fill it up or do the edges need to be beveled or sanded for paint adhesion??
2) should I use a primer paint on the metal? I'm guessing yes, does VW sell their grey primer? or is there another good brand to use?
3) can I just apply small drops with a toothpick or the like until it's up to the level I need, or do I need to sand between coats?
4) how the *$%* to I level the nicely formed bump of paint??? (I know some of them will rise). An FAQ or other thread with instructions would be very helpfull.
5) clear coat, can I use nailpolish or is there a good way to clear coat the area around the new paint that doesn't look abvious?
Also about 4 are starting to rust, how can I safely sand that spot down to the metal without sanding everything off and leaving massive scrapes all around?? I dont' know how paint reacts so I don't know if a circle of sand paper on a pencil will be okay or if I need to bevel the edges of the unrusted areas for the paint to hold better.
Lastly... what sand paper? for starting and removing rust, and for the final once over to make a good surface for paint to stick to??
Thanks a million. Hopefully my can can soon recover it's former glory.



_Modified by ShortBus Driver at 12:37 PM 6-27-2003_


----------

